# wooden fruit and a tazza



## splinterinfinger (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi all fellow turners' this is the sort of stuff I turn out when I'm not turning pens the grapes on a vine these are turned out of African purple heart same as the Victoria plums they have a ripening mark carved in to the fruit' the apples are in African paduk and the pears are turned in spalted beach, when I reverse chuck the pears (on a screw chuck)the pears are running slightly off center which is good because it achieves that strange bend in the pear this happened to me by mistake when I was turning one day and I said "oh that will do" now I turn all my pears like that. And the fruit tazza is out of Australian brown coolabah burr

Regards Mervyn
splinterinfinger

www.turnedwood.co.uk


----------



## R2 (Feb 14, 2008)

That's a beaut demonstration of your skill and a great way to show off different timbers!![^]
What is the knife handle turned from?


----------



## Tom McMillan (Feb 14, 2008)

Very nice Mervyn!!  Approximately how large are your items (life size or?).

I've been doing quite a few miniature pears & apples.  Most of mine have been made as miniature boxes.


----------



## splinterinfinger (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks guys for your comments it's a great buzz when other turners comment on my work' many thanks! the fruit are life size all the fruit I turn is life size although before Christmas I was commissioned to make some half size fruit for a customer' now about the cheese knife I thought it was wood called safaras but I'm not sure be great if someone could identity the timber I do know that it is from Australia, about two years ago I bought about two tonne of Australian burrs sadly the guy was going broke the pen below is in the same timber.Thanks for looking guys love the comments.
Kind regards Mervyn
www.turnedwood.couk


----------



## Aderhammer (Feb 14, 2008)

If you think it's sassafrass, it probably is, it does grow in australia.


----------



## splinterinfinger (Feb 14, 2008)

Many thanks again Aderhammer are thats the way you spell it' you have just cleared the mystery mate, the sad thing is I have not got much left before Christmas I had mad run for orders on the fruit and most of them where big orders and I sent out a complimentary gifts with the orders the cheese knifes turned in sassafrass this timber polishes like glass.
Cheers guys onece again and a special thanks to you Aderhammer.
Regards Mervyn


----------



## rlharding (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Mervyn,
I am wondering if there is a reason you don't use any punctuation?  Political statement? Resistance to order? I find it difficult to read.  It's like being on a freight train for me and i read faster and faster and faster while my brain is waiting to find the comma or punctuation point (which we called a 'full stop' when I was at school).


----------



## splinterinfinger (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Ruth yer sorry about that late at night here....... this makes for the last posting.
Regards Mervyn


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 14, 2008)

Noce work, its pretty impressive to me


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 14, 2008)

Mervyn,
I love the turnings and your posts kinda remind me of reading Kerouac; took me back, took me way back. I should read more of that again. [8D]


----------



## johncrane (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful work Mervyn
wooden fruit is my dads forte, l wish he could see your fruits of labour, stunning work.[]


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 14, 2008)

Mervyn, very realistic fruit.  Looked good enough to eat!  Nice turnings all around.  Nice pen as well.


----------



## splinterinfinger (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi love all your comments I apologize, my woodturning is better than my English grammar, but am I bothered.
Regards Mervyn


----------



## alxe24 (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice work. I've always wanted to make the pears and the apples. I got a magazine that I can't remember wich one was it that show how. As soon as I can find it I'll try them.
 Really nice work.


----------

